# best detangling finishing spray



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So many people recommend the CC spray. I bought it and was unimpressed. It didn't seem to make combing/brushing any easier. I also was not a big fan of how it smells. It's not bad, just not that great either. 

I do though love my CC butter comb


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Mischief...I like the smell of something I got at a pet store. It's called Tropiclean....great smell. But I don't think it's helping with conditioning or detangling. After their baths, I use a little conditioner from those store bought hair dye boxes, like Loreal (sp?)or whatever. That seems to really work on my own hair but I'm not sure if it might attract dust or anything on the poodles. I haven't used it long enough to be sure. 

Another thing the show groomer I used on Matisse told me was to mix some kind of conditioner (anything) with water and a tad bit of some oil....any oil. I did that...it's an oil called Doo Gro, a stimulating growth oil. (it says) eh hem. It's something I had already for my son but he didn't use it. lol. Can't be sure yet either...just haven't used these things too much. She said to spritz him 1st any time I comb or brush him. 

Often after I shampoo and rinse, I forget to use conditioner. Sometimes these conditioners might weight down the hair and make it not as cooperative or fluffy, I'm thinking. 

Well, thanks for your input. I wouldn't dream of using anything that doesn't have a glorious scent or that doesn't work. We don't get too many tangles so far. I brush Matisse every day pretty much, which the groomer said not to do, as I'd break too many hairs. But I'm terrified of getting tangles or matts. I try to be very gentle and careful.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I used to use The Stuff, which worked great, but as I began to realize that poodles are prone to skin problems -cysts, bacterial and yeast infections, I decided not to use anything, and with the right shampoo, they do fine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I use Viva La dog Spa. The cucumber melon one. Love it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I use CC Ice on Ice. It's fantastic on my baby Yorkie's coat. I just find that my Spoo's coat doesn't tangle, so I don't use it on him much.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My Matisse is in a puppy show coat and so it's getting quite long. Maurice is clipped fairly short. (by me, which is a riot) lol. So, I must be armed and ready for anything. hehehe.

I love hearing (rather reading) your input. Thanks all!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> I use Viva La dog Spa. The cucumber melon one. Love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mmmmm....I can just smell it from here. Must be heavenly.


Thx!

Tiny, that's probably a good idea. I watched several grooming videos and one gal recommended against using conditioners, at least for show...her reasoning: might weight down the hair, who knows what else. But I think you might have something there as far as clogging up pores and stuff. I guess it would need very thorough rinsing and even that might not be good enough. Of course, some dogs are more prone than others.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Mmmmm....I can just smell it from here. Must be heavenly.
> 
> 
> Thx!
> ...


I'm on my 6th poodle, and honestly have never had one that did not at least get a cyst or two. Tangee's skin is awful and she has to use an antibacterial/exfoliating shampoo, and I use the same one on Teaka just because she has a couple of cysts and don't want her to get anymore.
I REALLY wouldn't use anything on a new puppy that might clog up the pores - when I get my puppy I am planning to take her to the dermatologist right away and ask him to recommend products that will help prevent this from ever happening!
Anyhow, with the right shampoo, my girl's hair fluffs up like a cloud, no extra products needed. And personally, I am of the feeling that the most important thing you can do to prevent tangles is to bath a minimum of once a week - dirty hair tangles so much easier -and it is probably best for preventing the cysts as well!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Anyhow, with the right shampoo, my girl's hair fluffs up like a cloud, no extra products needed. And personally, I am of the feeling that the most important thing you can do to prevent tangles is to bath a minimum of once a week - dirty hair tangles so much easier -and it is probably best for preventing the cysts as well!


Which shampoo do you use? Bella's hair is fine and tangles quickly. I watch her carefully for the start of any tangle.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been using Natures Specialties Quicker Slicker, which smells amazing, and Jodie Murphy's Mat's Happen, which has no scent and makes brushing out tangles a BREEZE, it's meant to get tangles out during the blow drying process, which normally works, but also makes brushing afterwards super easy.

Neither have left and residue that I've noticed. I'm a pet groomer and use these on my clients.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I use Ice on Ice, but only to help the CC Poodlecomb slip through tangly ears, poms, and tail. And since Beau runs away and hides at the first glimpse of a spray bottle (smart boy!), I spray it on the comb out of his view, then sneak up on him! :smile:


----------



## heyyoutoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Another vote for Ice on Ice. Mild scent, works like a charm.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

For show dogs I love isle of dogs isle strengthen ... And / or Ashleigh Craig (Eric Salas) show, spa, salon, and For pets The stuff





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I've been using Natures Specialties Quicker Slicker, which smells amazing, and Jodie Murphy's Mat's Happen, which has no scent and makes brushing out tangles a BREEZE, it's meant to get tangles out during the blow drying process, which normally works, but also makes brushing afterwards super easy.
> 
> Neither have left and residue that I've noticed. I'm a pet groomer and use these on my clients.


Oh, awesome! Was looking for someone who uses mats happen! Have you used the stuff and which do you like better?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> For show dogs I love isle of dogs isle strengthen ... And / or Ashleigh Craig (Eric Salas) show, spa, salon, and For pets The stuffSent from Petguide.com Free App


Is there a reason not to use the show dog products you mentioned above on pets? I keep Bella in a long coat and need all the help I can get


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think I'm going to wind up with a shelf full of detanglers, all of them. You make them all sound stupendous. I sure do appreciate all the ideas and your opinions from your own use of these products. 

I was about to order that EZ Groom Crystal White shampoo and I found that the shipping is only $1 less than the shampoo! Good grief! Back in _my_ day, this just didn't happen. LOL.:ahhhhh:


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Minnie said:


> Is there a reason not to use the show dog products you mentioned above on pets? I keep Bella in a long coat and need all the help I can get


Not at all you can use them on pets. One has to be careful what they use on show coats, and the brush slides thru the coat.. Are you brushing everyday or every other day? The isle of dogs strengthen is my fav of the two. With pet coats I really dont care about breaking or saving coat... I go for what gets the mats out ASAP... Show coats you want something that won't break coat as easily... Haven't used the Stuff in a show coat so can't comment but it really helps to dry faster and get mats out easier... The Eric salas products work really well IMO.. For maintenance, making the coat healthy, bringing out the best in the coat, and dries faster. Gives. Online to coat that really doesn't have it.. It's awesome, but tedious .. At least on poo coats.. Once you have the system down it seems easier than regular bathing.. Never used it on a really dirty coat tho 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Oh, awesome! Was looking for someone who uses mats happen! Have you used the stuff and which do you like better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I use it ALL THE TIME! I use it on almost every client dog's ears and tails, if the mats don't force dry out they slide out like butter. You spray it on the mats and work it in with your fingers after you've towel dried the dogs then groom as normal. So easy to use! And I swear the bottle was to me the next day, and I ordered on a SUNDAY!

I like quicker slicker for my bath dogs, it gives a nice, fluffy finish. I also use it to reduce static and help on mats I missed towel drying for Mats Happen. I like the products together and they're more affordable to me than CC Ice on Ice, which I wouldn't use daily on clients.


----------



## Megoony (Jan 15, 2013)

I like to use (on my golden doodle, and on clients' dogs) a product called cowboy magic. It's meant for horses, but it has a pleasant smell and doesn't make the hair feel greasy. I spray it on damp hair as a detangler before blowdrying, or lightly spritz as a finishing spray.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Stazko spray is one of my favorites


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Minnie said:


> Which shampoo do you use? Bella's hair is fine and tangles quickly. I watch her carefully for the start of any tangle.


Before we began using the prescription shampoo, we used dermapet's non medicated shampoo (forget the long, clinical sounding name that it has) - but it left their hair so soft, and yet puffy - did not weigh it down at all. And we used no conditioner or sprays! It was so good, that having poodle hair, I sometimes used it on myself lol!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Not at all you can use them on pets. One has to be careful what they use on show coats, and the brush slides thru the coat.. Are you brushing everyday or every other day? The isle of dogs strengthen is my fav of the two. With pet coats I really dont care about breaking or saving coat... I go for what gets the mats out ASAP... Show coats you want something that won't break coat as easily... Haven't used the Stuff in a show coat so can't comment but it really helps to dry faster and get mats out easier... The Eric salas products work really well IMO.. For maintenance, making the coat healthy, bringing out the best in the coat, and dries faster. Gives. Online to coat that really doesn't have it.. It's awesome, but tedious .. At least on poo coats.. Once you have the system down it seems easier than regular bathing.. Never used it on a really dirty coat tho
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I use a CC pin brush and comb on her daily as her fine hair tangles so quickly (currently use CC Ice on Ice) and normally bathe weekly with Les Pooch or CC products. I'll give the Isle of dogs strengthen a try - thanks!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I just bought Ice on Ice and I didn't think it had much scent, if any. I only used it once so far, but I liked it. I cannot use highly scented products since my husband and I both have fragrance allergies. I had been using John Paul oatmeal spray conditioner and had been happy with that too.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Magic Touch #3. 

Used it on my show poodles/bichons and still use it on my pets


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas. Well, someone here sent me a mostly full bottle of Ice on Ice but I haven't tried it yet...not time for their baths quite yet. If it doesn't have much scent, I can always spray some of my Gucci on them, right? Or is that too feminine a smell for boys? Maybe some Old Spice? I am not allergic to those things and love my boys smelling good. All my men wear Old Spice. lol.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Before I got overly sensitive to fragrance, I used to spray my dogs with CK1 all the time


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Coat Handler, Eric Salads, Mane -N-Tail ( use on client dogs all the time). For my own Poodles I have been adding a capful of oil to their bathwater but my Poodles aren't matting up between baths so this works for me. Been using "African Pride" brand & their products have lovely scents.

I have tried many of the products listed by other posters but the list above is what I like the most.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't use detangling sprays many contain silicones which I feel are bad for healthy coat. I do use LesPochs shampoos for years and have even grown a show coat on a Standard in one year(slower coarse coat to boot!)

I will add coconutoil to help prevent breakage just melt it in your hand and apply sparingly, you can also add olive oil to shampoos to enhance the shampoo conditioning qualities. I tend to avoid too much conditioner(but I also tend to avoid white poodle coats too!)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

HOTW said:


> I don't use detangling sprays many contain silicones which I feel are bad for healthy coat. I do use LesPochs shampoos for years and have even grown a show coat on a Standard in one year(slower coarse coat to boot!)
> 
> I will add coconutoil to help prevent breakage just melt it in your hand and apply sparingly, you can also add olive oil to shampoos to enhance the shampoo conditioning qualities. I tend to avoid too much conditioner(but I also tend to avoid white poodle coats too!)


Those things you mention about the oils my groomer said too. She even said to mix a little oil and water (I though oil and water don't mix. lol) in a spray bottle and spritz them a little before brushing. I didn't notice anything special doing that. Probably because oil and water don't mix. Hehe. Maybe your idea with a little in your hands how you say would be better. I love my white Poodle. He's gorgeous.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Those things you mention about the oils my groomer said too. She even said to mix a little oil and water (I though oil and water don't mix. lol) in a spray bottle and spritz them a little before brushing. I didn't notice anything special doing that. Probably because oil and water don't mix. Hehe. Maybe your idea with a little in your hands how you say would be better. I love my white Poodle. He's gorgeous.


When mixing oil and water it has to be a warm mixture but I don't really recommend that much, better ti use conditioner as it disperses better. I use the coconut oil on my own hair and it is hip length.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I bought Ice on Ice and it didn't do a darned thing that I could tell. It sits on the shelf. I bought Coat Handler and I really like it for general brushing. It doesn't leave a residue. I also bought Animology Knot Sure at a grooming show and must say that is the best for a true matt, but it leaves a smitch of film. I use both the Coat Handler and the Knot Sure regularly, but the very best thing for a matt is to not let them form past the tangle stage. With a tangle you can get them out quickly with a pin brush. For a matt I am looking at 15-20 minutes of work - ugh. I end up checking daily and catching them early. Thank goodness Jazzy is mostly through coat change. I thought I was going to go mad for a few months. One would form overnight. Bonnie can go a full week or even two without a brush and not get a matt. She is cinchy now.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

outwest said:


> I bought Ice on Ice and it didn't do a darned thing that I could tell. It sits on the shelf. I bought Coat Handler and I really like it for general brushing. It doesn't leave a residue. I also bought Animology Knot Sure at a grooming show and must say that is the best for a true matt, but it leaves a smitch of film. I use both the Coat Handler and the Knot Sure regularly, but the very best thing for a matt is to not let them form past the tangle stage. With a tangle you can get them out quickly with a pin brush. For a matt I am looking at 15-20 minutes of work - ugh. I end up checking daily and catching them early. Thank goodness Jazzy is mostly through coat change. I thought I was going to go mad for a few months. One would form overnight. Bonnie can go a full week or even two without a brush and not get a matt. She is cinchy now.


So, this coat change...is that when the matts are more probable and then once it changes completely into an adult coat, the matting subsides somewhat? These are my first Poodles so I'm bracing myself. I wonder if the good old fashion No More Tangles that we use to use on our kids would work. It seemed to help my daughter's hair back then. Of course, she had pretty thin hair. 

Thanks for your input and advice.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I brush Molly every single day and I was told never to brush her hair dry, to use a Anti-static/detangler and I now use Coat Handler too! (Doesn't have much of a scent, so I use my perfume on her when I want her to smell good! ! LOL!) I was also told that for a general brushing spritz you can put a tablespoon of your own conditioner in a spray bottle of water and I 've done that also! And I have used No More Tangles too!
Brushing hair dry, doesn't allow the hair to 'stretch' causing breakage is the reason why, I was told!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's great to have so many products and ideas to choose from! I mostly use the Chris Christensen Ice on Ice. I like the job it does. That said, Chagall has a very easy-to-care-for coat and is "just" a pet poodle. I started growing him into a modified Scandi in late September so his jacket is now longer than it's ever been. (Here are a few photos of him transitioning from a Miami to a Scandi--remember, I'm a pet home groomer!) I am anxious for him to grow more hair. Meanwhile, the CC Ice on Ice continues to work for us.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> It's great to have so many products and ideas to choose from! I mostly use the Chris Christensen Ice on Ice. I like the job it does. That said, Chagall has a very easy-to-care-for coat and is "just" a pet poodle. I started growing him into a modified Scandi in late September so his jacket is now longer than it's ever been. (Here are a few photos of him transitioning from a Miami to a Scandi--remember, I'm a pet home groomer!) I am anxious for him to grow more hair. Meanwhile, the CC Ice on Ice continues to work for us.


Good to hear it works well for you. Matisse is just a couple days away from going to a professional show groomer...it's going to be just two days before his big show. So, I haven't bathed him, figuring I might as well hold off since he's getting done soon. I did spray a little on him anyhow, but didn't notice it making tangles better. But he doesn't really have too much in the way of tangles...sometimes just a little one. But one time isn't enough to know for sure, so we shall see.

Chagall looks positively dreamy in every picture you take. Do you have some kind of trick photography going on? LOL. He's just beautiful! Thanks for your post.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> It's great to have so many products and ideas to choose from! I mostly use the Chris Christensen Ice on Ice. I like the job it does. That said, Chagall has a very easy-to-care-for coat and is "just" a pet poodle. I started growing him into a modified Scandi in late September so his jacket is now longer than it's ever been. (Here are a few photos of him transitioning from a Miami to a Scandi--remember, I'm a pet home groomer!) I am anxious for him to grow more hair. Meanwhile, the CC Ice on Ice continues to work for us.


:cheers2:
WooHoo!!! Chagall is looking positively fluffy! LOVE IT!!!!! He looks soooo handsome in a scandi! You do such a good job grooming him!!! :love2:


----------



## CelebrityPoochesUSA (Nov 28, 2013)

Just received my Crown Royal Magic Touch #3 and I love it! HOWEVER....I'm trying to grow my toy into a continental cut and I think my pup's hair is too soft!!  Not sure how to bring that "texture' back so it will stand up straight. I'm afraid if it gets longer, it's just going to flop over.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CelebrityPoochesUSA (Nov 28, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> It's great to have so many products and ideas to choose from! I mostly use the Chris Christensen Ice on Ice. I like the job it does. That said, Chagall has a very easy-to-care-for coat and is "just" a pet poodle. I started growing him into a modified Scandi in late September so his jacket is now longer than it's ever been. (Here are a few photos of him transitioning from a Miami to a Scandi--remember, I'm a pet home groomer!) I am anxious for him to grow more hair. Meanwhile, the CC Ice on Ice continues to work for us.


What are those things on his legs?? Are they Pom protectors? If so, where can I get them??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CelebrityPoochesUSA said:


> What are those things on his legs?? Are they Pom protectors? If so, where can I get them??


Yup! The splash guards and bracelet covers Chagall wears are from Poodleit and they are_ fantastic! _They're available in both standard and custom-made sizes. (Olga will instruct you on how to take the measurements, she is delightful and her work is spot-on!) They have solved the problem of mud and snowballs sticking to his legs, and are also handy if you raw feed or give your poodle a messy chew of some sort. It took me four years to finally get a set and boy, I wish I hadn't waited so long! They stay on and fit beautifully. She offers other outerwear and collars as well. I also have an assortment of snoods from her. She has cut my poodle cleaning time in half!  You can count on great craftsmanship and superb service from her.
poodleit ? Rain coats for dogs
Splash guards / Pee pants ? poodleit


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

*Isle of Dogs No 63*

If you can stand the smell the detangling properties of Isle of Dogs No63 is amazing. I purchased this yesterday at the AKC Invitational and was shocked at how well it works. Spray it in and let it set for a few minutes then brush/comb through very very easily.

However the smell is extremely strong better once dried but wow it's something when spraying.... I'm considering trying to dilute and see if it still works as the smell is instant headache material.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

EZ Groom's Crystal White shampoo must be applied as hot as you can get it and still be comfortable. 

CC White on White is great whitening shampoo and I also love his Ice on Ice. Conditioning after a bath my go to is Les Pooch.


----------

